# Prefolds: Bleached vs. Unbleached



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I know Thirsties brand prefolds are great, but what about bleached vs. unbleached? Which would you recommend? Why?
Thank you!


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

i like unbleached -- they seem a bit softer and fluffier.
Amy


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I prefer unbleached, thay are so soft!


----------



## Maplecat (May 23, 2005)

I prefer unbleached. They seem to hide stains better.


----------



## girl138 (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maplecat*
I prefer unbleached. They seem to hide stains better.









:


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maplecat*
I prefer unbleached. They seem to hide stains better.

another yeah that!


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

i like em' both... is that cheating?







:


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm odd and prefer bleached. For one thing my bleached cpfs are actually softer than the unbleached, and the other reason is that I just like the pure clean white look. I don't have to worry about stains, because I spray poopies off with the diaper sprayer before they go in the pail.


----------



## meesh38 (May 11, 2005)

For some reason my bleached are softer than my unbleached so I like them better.


----------



## maxnbobby (Sep 9, 2005)

I like bleached too . I think they absorb better and take less washings in the beginning before they are ready to go.


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

I try to avoid bleached products where possible because of the nasty chemicals (like dioxin) involved in bleaching.


----------



## blondeviolin (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't care. LOL I get bleached for dyeing purposes, though.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catherine12*
I try to avoid bleached products where possible because of the nasty chemicals (like dioxin) involved in bleaching.


Just to clarify, not all bleached prefolds are bleached with chlorine. Some are bleached by a natural method using hydrogen peroxide which is free of dioxin. I know the ones at Greeen Mountain Diapers for example are bleached using this method, and there's a little something about it on their site explaining it.


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

unbleached....just seems natural to me.


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roseselene*
i like unbleached -- they seem a bit softer and fluffier.
Amy









:


----------



## CrunchyMamaOf3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Unbleached. I love that natural tan color in cloth products.
Blessings,


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

I like unbleached unless I'm dyeing them.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I just bought new Thirsties in unbleached and bleached. The Thirsties unbleached are softer than the Thirsties bleached IMO, and all the Thirsties are softer than the other PFs we have.


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

I prefer unbleached, they are softer and fluffier.


----------



## varaonaid (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ibusymomto5* 
Just to clarify, not all bleached prefolds are bleached with chlorine. Some are bleached by a natural method using hydrogen peroxide which is free of dioxin. I know the ones at Greeen Mountain Diapers for example are bleached using this method, and there's a little something about it on their site explaining it.

I've also seen that the Thirsties are bleached with hydrogen peroxide as well avoiding dioxin.


----------

